#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  >  о буддизме по-французски

## Антон Николаев

Если кому-нибудь нужно - я нашел автора, который превосходно пишет о буддизме по-французски, а также переводит сутты на французский язык.

Его зовут Mohan Wijayaratna.

Он издал несколько книг и сборников переводов сутт, один из которых я прочитал. Сборник называется Les entretiens du Bouddha - переводы очень легко читаются, выбор сутт интересный (некоторые из них я раньше не знал), введение с изложением основных идей буддизма превосходное (хотя некоторых может шокировать, что тхеравада ему нравится намного больше, чем другие школы - впрочем, с моей точки зрения это, конечно, не является недостатком).

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

oh, oui! je voudrais en savoir plus.

----------

